# Show leads



## Dainerra

anyone have a favorite style/vendor/material?

I'm looking around, but google isn't being my friend today. My local club doesn't have any german shepherds, so I've been borrowing one from a Welshie


----------



## Xeph

I love my buffalo leather leads. I think they're a zillion times better than cow leather.


----------



## dogfaeries

Do you recommend a vendor, or a link online to order them?


----------



## Xeph

The 3c's Dog Show and Grooming Supplies

If I'm at a show that's a big cluster, I'll find a vendor with buffalo hide leads and I'll custom order a lead for 8-10 feet long. I'll admit if I want a lead longer than 10 feet (12 is my personal max) I'll go with cow hide leather. I prefer FLAT leads to round. I find round leather leads to be too slippery and hard to manipulate.

I also do not knot my leashes


----------



## Dainerra

thanks for the tips! as I said, I am the only GSD in my local club, so they had no advice. All I could find online was that GSD show leads are "different" than other breeds. I'd read all this info on how to choose one and then the last line would say "unless you are shopping for a GSD, which is completely different":crazy:

I will check those out.


----------



## Xeph

I use various lead lengths depending on the dog and depending on the venue I'm showing in. If I'm at an all breed show and the ring isn't huge, I'll use one of the shorter, finer leads that I've used on the English Cockers I showed. Those are generally 4-5' long, and yes, they have pretty beading xD

If I'm at an all breed show and we're outdoors/have a bigger ring, I'll use my 8' buffalo hide lead (that's my "go to" lead). I use it on dogs that I know will move out, but won't haul butt (aka, drag me), or on smaller dogs, like Mirada (50 lbs vs a 90 pound freight train). Mirada is relegated to the 8 ft lead usually, as she can use the whole lead and continue doing her job. If I give her the 12 ft lead, she decides she can just gallop with the extra four feet (we're working on that, and the issue should be taken care of before nationals).


----------



## Stosh

The flat leather lead I use is rather narrow, I think it's a 3/8", so I can coil it in my hand easily. And no stitching


----------



## Xeph

I have one stitched lead...it's really hard to get longer leads that are braided, though I definitely prefer the braiding


----------



## Dainerra

thanks for all the advice... it's rather hard to get advice about GSDs from anyone who doesn't show GSDs 
but I already knew that GSDs were one of a kind


----------



## Andaka

Leash, Leather Leashes, Collar, Leather Collars, Martingale, Fur Saver, Choke Chain | Alpha 1 - Leather Leash Store This is where i like to get my leather leads and collars. They show GSD's at specialty shows so know what it take to hold one and make the leather comfortable in your hand. I have a 12 ft. lead for Nationals, and mostly 6 ft leads for all-breed shows. /t'hey also sell a really nice martingale collar in leather and chain.


----------



## Xeph

Oooo! Thanks  Always nice to have more vendors to choose from


----------



## gsdheeler

Andaka, for the show leads do you like the flat or braided leads at Alpha 1 and what width. I'm a newish to breed handling, I'm taking a 15 month old girl to all breed shows. I'd like to see if I can do anything with her, she'll probably go to her breeder at some point so he can show her.


----------



## Andaka

I like the flat ones for conformation. I am one for the equipment being invisible if possible, or at least close to it. I used to show one of my well trained males on a 6 ft toy dog black paracute cord lead. Most of the time you couldn't see it, and it was impressive to see the dog standing by himself in the ring.


----------



## selzer

I have a round small leather lead and martingale that I use. I got it at a show. It is smooth. The leash cost about 30$ and the martingale 12-17$ cannot remember for sure, but it is soft and smooth, coils easily in my hand and I got it at a show. Been using it for about five years now. Love it.


----------



## selzer

I think the alpha one on the site in Andaka's post, they also have the leather martingales.


----------



## gsdheeler

I started Chili on a leather martingale from A1 leashes, I like the collar, breeder not so much, so I got a short link fursaver from A1, I'm not crazy about regular fursavers on bitches, but the short link one is OK.
For a show lead I'm looking for something that's strong but feels good in my hands. I'm doing All breed so I don't need a 12 footer. I think a 6 ft would be fine.
I've been grooming for about 17yrs so I have hand issues. (old groomer hands )


----------



## Andaka

I tried to show Jag on his martingale at an all-breed show. Let's just say is didn't go well ... and i brought a different collar for Sunday!


----------



## krisk

Thanks for the links, I have been looking for longer leather leads for forever. But no one seems to carry them her in Canada (atleast not where I am). This will be great to order in before the national (a few to have a selection). 

Thanks again.
krisk


----------

